# Toilet Bowl Cleaner



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you use tbc or something else to clean the throne?

Just bought some Clorox TBC with cool gel bleach.  It smells really good.  I got it because it has that neck on it that can get the cleaner way up and get the bowl real clean.  

Pretty blue color and seems to do the job.

What do you use?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2019)

A squirt of dish soap, a glug of chlorine bleach, a little elbow grease, wait for the brush to dry and flush.


----------



## Wren (Dec 31, 2019)

Bleach, any toilet cleaner on special offer at the supermarket and a brush


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2019)

For the bowl, I prefer the Lysol with Hydrogen Peroxide & no bleach.  Kills the same amount of germs as bleach without eroding the finish.
For the outside, I use alcohol.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 31, 2019)

Same as Wren.


----------



## toffee (Dec 31, 2019)

bleached daily and cleaned - dont use blues as they cause lime scale - sometimes a drop of Dettol .


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2019)

Wifey gets all these fancy toilet cleaners, but I tell her bleach is as good as any of them and a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 31, 2019)

I get paper towels and I put them in the toilet bowl and pour bleach on them and I leave them there for a time.  It gets rid of any built up stuff and then they just get flushed.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

Our water is so hard it can really damage the toilet bowl with the limescale  so as well as using Bleach based cleaners or straight bleach... about 3 times a year we have to use  Kill-rock a professional lime-scale remover


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

Use only  "The Works"...found its absolutely the best. Nothing works as well as this inexpensive "safe for septic tank" product! Foams up and dissolves mildew and rust stains. Just use the brush on it. We have hard wonderful water, but its well water and that makes for hard cleaning sometimes.  Highly recommend it!  That, and an occasional  pumice stone scrub if you've really been neglecting the bowl...lol:


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 31, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Use only  "The Works"...found its absolutely the best. Nothing works as well as this inexpensive "safe for septic tank" product! Foams up and dissolves mildew and rust stains. Just use the brush on it. We have hard wonderful water, but its well water and that makes for hard cleaning sometimes.  Highly recommend it!  That, and an occasional  pumice stone scrub if you've really been neglecting the bowl...lol:
> View attachment 86360


Pumice Stone!!??? Yikes! I found out, the hard way (pun intended), years ago, that pumice stone will absolutely destroy a toilet bowl finish, in no time. Then, all kinds of terrible stains will build up in the micro cracks you've created. Horrible! Unless you have a stainless steel toilet, I would definitely discourage the use of a pumice stone.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2019)

I avoid abrasive cleansers for that reason ^^^


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2019)

I use old fashioned, shake-it-out-of-the-green-can Comet and a toilet brush.  Every once in a while a squirt of dish soap or shampoo, too.  

Don't think I've ever dumped bleach into a toilet. Attempting to keep the inside of a toilet bacteria-free is a fool's errand, and users aren't contacting that area anyway. I use disposable sani-wipes (or even baby wipes) to clean the seat and outside of the toilet. As per our plumber's strong recommendation, even wipes described as flushable go in the trash after use, never down the drain. 

Frequent cleaning has always been the best way for me to stay ahead of upkeep chores like bathrooms, kitchens, dusting and mopping. Hitting it every day or every other days is far more important than the products being used.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2019)

As long as it is cleaned on a schedule you should never have to scrub or fight to get it cleaned. Don't waste your money on those BS toilet cleaner products. Soap & water+a little peroxide or bleach does it every time. Keep it in a plastic squirt bottle near by a toilet brush and it will take less than a minute to clean.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 31, 2019)

I leave 'cleaning the toilets' to my cleaning lady!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Pumice Stone!!??? Yikes! I found out, the hard way (pun intended), years ago, that pumice stone will absolutely destroy a toilet bowl finish, in no time. Then, all kinds of terrible stains will build up in the micro cracks you've created. Horrible! Unless you have a stainless steel toilet, I would definitely discourage the use of a pumice stone.


We only have a very mild one, not the kind you are talking about.  Know what you mean about the old ones.  If you use  The Works, you don't have to even use one.  We have a very old toilet - a powder room one that we have used it on for years  - never had any issues, except we'd get too busy to deep clean on a regular basis.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> As long as it is cleaned on a schedule you should never have to scrub or fight to get it cleaned. Don't waste your money on those BS toilet cleaner products. Soap & water+a little peroxide or bleach does it every time. Keep it in a plastic squirt bottle near by a toilet brush and it will take less than a minute to clean.


Wouldn't work with our hard but great tasting well water...lol.


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

I use a gel type cleaner.  Love the idea of paper towel to soak but I wouldn't take a chance of plugging up system so won't.  

I'm hoping that the bleach users remember - certain chemicals mixed  with beach can make bad things in the air.  The kind that knock you out.  

I have very hard water so will take some shopping hints from posts here.  Thanks


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I leave 'cleaning the toilets' to my cleaning lady!


We used to do that too...but she never cleaned them right.  Obviously we don't have her anymore.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

Love bleach it kills germs!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

toffee said:


> bleached daily and cleaned - dont use blues as they cause lime scale - sometimes a drop of Dettol .


What is "blues" @toffee ?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> As long as it is cleaned on a schedule you should never have to scrub or fight to get it cleaned. Don't waste your money on those BS toilet cleaner products. Soap & water+a little peroxide or bleach does it every time. Keep it in a plastic squirt bottle near by a toilet brush and it will take less than a minute to clean.


Sorry but I prefer to get the handy toilet bowl cleaners with the long necks that get in the nook and crannies...  I wouldn't use soap and water to clean the bowl tbs..


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I use old fashioned, shake-it-out-of-the-green-can Comet and a toilet brush.  Every once in a while a squirt of dish soap or shampoo, too.
> 
> Don't think I've ever dumped bleach into a toilet. Attempting to keep the inside of a toilet bacteria-free is a fool's errand, and users aren't contacting that area anyway. I use disposable sani-wipes (or even baby wipes) to clean the seat and outside of the toilet. As per our plumber's strong recommendation, even wipes described as flushable go in the trash after use, never down the drain.
> 
> Frequent cleaning has always been the best way for me to stay ahead of upkeep chores like bathrooms, kitchens, dusting and mopping. Hitting it every day or every other days is far more important than the products being used.


I used to use Comet but ran out of it so I switched to something better or that I like better anyhow.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 31, 2019)

LIME-A-WAY no scrub,

(I am not supposed to be posting stuff about toilet bowl cleaners, or any household cleaning product-I've lost my mind.)


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Use only  "The Works"...found its absolutely the best. Nothing works as well as this inexpensive "safe for septic tank" product! Foams up and dissolves mildew and rust stains. Just use the brush on it. We have hard wonderful water, but its well water and that makes for hard cleaning sometimes.  Highly recommend it!  That, and an occasional  pumice stone scrub if you've really been neglecting the bowl...lol:
> View attachment 86360


I have very hard water, too, and love The Works.  I only use the pumice stone when I have no choice.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I have very hard water, too, and love The Works.  I only use the pumice stone when I have no choice.


Cat, hub just reminded me we only use The Works & a brush.  It foams up and does a great job on the old mildew and scale build up.  No pumice stone except on one old "abused" toilet...lol.  I stand corrected.  He says "its the best"!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Couple squirts Dawn, put some pine cleaner on a rag, couple cups hot water. Elbow grease. Done.
Not that big a deal.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

gennie said:


> I'm hoping that the bleach users remember - certain chemicals mixed  with beach can make bad things in the air.  The kind that knock you out.


This is VERY embarrassing, but here it goes.  I once put some bleach into the toilet bowl.  Then later on I went to pee, and the fumes!!!  Cough, cough, cough!  Learned that bleach and pee don't mix.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 31, 2019)

Same as Wren.


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2019)

Liberty said:


> We only have a very mild one, not the kind you are talking about.  Know what you mean about the old ones.  If you use  The Works, you don't have to even use one.  We have a very old toilet - a powder room one that we have used it on for years  - never had any issues, except we'd get too busy to deep clean on a regular basis.


It's probably OK on an older toilet.  But newer ones have a "Sani Gloss" finish in the bowl that keeps the bowl cleaner.  I replaced all four toilets & that finish works very well.


----------



## bingo (Dec 31, 2019)

this is so funny...,post about toilet cleaning and a wallop!....i'm  just here to gawk at the clean toilets...oh...sorry...
Gotta Go!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> It's probably OK on an older toilet.  But newer ones have a "Sani Gloss" finish in the bowl that keeps the bowl cleaner.  I replaced all four toilets & that finish works very well.


You know, we thought about that...we have 2 old toilets that are wonderful though...so had 2 replaced and kept two.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's probably OK on an older toilet.  But newer ones have a "Sani Gloss" finish in the bowl that keeps the bowl cleaner.  I replaced all four toilets & that finish works very well.



We've replaced two out of three over the past 18 months.  They had all been installed/replaced during a major remodel nearly 30 years old and were starting to run.  DH was getting tired of fixing them and parts were increasingly hard to find.  We'd have needed to change out the toilets eventually anyway, in order to sell a home in Los Angeles the toilets have to be modern water-saving models.

The new ones are higher (very easy on and off), have two flush options (solid and liquid), and are much thriftier with water.  @win231, I didn't know about the Sani Gloss finish, but have noticed how much easier it is to keep the new ones clean.  DH will replace the third toilet this winter/spring.

An unexpected couple of giggles: During different visits, my two grandchildren ( 7 & 4) came to me with great consternation immediately after using the new toilets.  They couldn't figure out how to flush them. I duly went into the bathroom with them and showed them the buttons on top of the tank. I explained that the big button was to flush poop and the smaller button was for pee. They had the same follow-up question: "What if I do both?"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2020)

I use Clorox and Comet, sometimes I put straight white vinegar in a spray bottle and give the inner bowl a good soak down, let sit.  I have hard water too, it is difficult to clear out under the rim where the water comes out.  I have used pumice once on the toilet in the basement, it's really never used but gets that hard water ring around the water level.  I've tried a couple of toilet cleaners, but wasn't impressed with the results.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 9, 2020)

Ecover toilet cleaner (it's organic). I'm very green-conscious. But sometimes I use bleach if it's really dirty.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

Catlady said:


> This is VERY embarrassing, but here it goes.  I once put some bleach into the toilet bowl.  Then later on I went to pee, and the fumes!!!  Cough, cough, cough!  Learned that bleach and pee don't mix.


Not a good idea to use bleach when there are safer choices that do the same thing.
When I was a kid, my mom would pour bleach in the water.  Later when someone sat on the seat, the fumes caused burns in the worst places.
After it happened to me & dad, we both had a talk with her about it but she wasn't the listening type, so as soon as she came back from shopping,  I'd pour out all the bleach & re-fill the bottles with water.  She never found out.


----------



## kburra (Jan 9, 2020)

*Coca Cola!*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2020)

kburra said:


> *Coca Cola!*


You clean your toilet with Coca Cola?  Really?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You clean your toilet with Coca Cola?  Really?


There's all kinds of uses for Coca Cola, can't believe people drink that stuff.  But then, I use Club Soda to neutralize and clean cat pee and people use baking soda for all sorts of cooking and cleaning.

https://www.instructables.com/id/10-Unusual-Uses-For-Coca-Cola/


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

Clorox


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2020)

it seems that none of you is concerned about the environment. Do you never stop to consider the effect bleach has on the ocean and the creatures living in it? Bleach should be banned, as should many other household chemicals.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You clean your toilet with Coca Cola?  Really?


Coke has ingredients that eat into stains - and probably eat into the inside of people who drink it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> it seems that none of you is concerned about the environment. Do you never stop to consider the effect bleach has on the ocean and the creatures living in it? Bleach should be banned, as should many other household chemicals.



*Bleach does not harm the environment*
Household bleach begins and ends as salt water in a fully sustainable cycle. There's a significant difference between "bleaching"-- the name often associated with the manufacturing of paper products -- and household bleach.
During consumer use and disposal, about 95 percent to 98 percent of household bleach quickly breaks down. The remaining two percent to five percent is effectively treated by sewer or septic systems.
Bleach does not contaminate ground water because it does not survive sewage treatment - either in municipal sewage treatment plants or in septic systems.* Thus, there are no harmful effects of bleach in the environment.*

https://www.factsaboutbleach.com/bleach_and_the_environment.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> it seems that none of you is concerned about the environment. Do you never stop to consider the effect bleach has on the ocean and the creatures living in it? Bleach should be banned, as should many other household chemicals.


It would be helpful if you could offer an inexpensive substitute, I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2020)

*Toilet Bowl Cleaner

'What do you use?'*



she pretty much does it all


Me? I git outa the way


...after I put the lid down


----------



## katlupe (Jan 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you use tbc or something else to clean the throne?
> 
> Just bought some Clorox TBC with cool gel bleach.  It smells really good.  I got it because it has that neck on it that can get the cleaner way up and get the bowl real clean.
> 
> ...


That is what I use. Works good.


----------

